#ubuntu-lb 2011-11-14
<Armageddon> youssefchaker, there ?
<youssefchaker> Armageddon: yup
<Armageddon> this happened very very very recently
<Armageddon> man samoule badane\
<Armageddon> shou dakhalo el m3ali2 y2oum ybay3idon ?
<Armageddon> eeeeEEEeeeEEeeEEeeEEEEe ? :@
#ubuntu-lb 2011-11-20
<Guest8023> hi
<Armageddon> hi
<Guest8023> how r u
<Guest8023> u good?
<Armageddon> does it matter ?
<Guest8023> yea it does
<Armageddon> no it doesn't
<Guest8023> am askin if u ok
<Guest8023> ok ,watever
<Armageddon> how is me being ok or not relevant ? :o
<Guest8023> sorry
<Guest8023> I dnt wana argue
<Armageddon> cause turns out you were wrong ? :p
<Armageddon> so how can I help you today Guest8023 ?
<Guest8023> help me?
<Guest8023> dats fuNny
<Armageddon> what do you find amusing ?
<Guest8023> do u wana argue forever?
<Armageddon> so asking a question is arguing ?
<Armageddon> people are not allowed to ask anymore ?
<Armageddon> so ! no answer ?
<rapacity> Armageddon: I'm interested to know about how you are doing as well
<Armageddon> liar
<rapacity> you see, I'm doing a wide survey regardin this sort of matter
<Armageddon> no you ain't
<rapacity> you're the liar here
 * rapacity punches Armageddon 
#ubuntu-lb 2012-11-16
<MaGeD_> السلام عليكم
<Armageddon> what is that ?
<Armageddon> that's not understandable english please
